# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Fits?

## Member11

Almost every night usually just before falling asleep, I have these fits where I can't move, talk or see, but I'm shaking and I'm in a full panic attack as I believe at the time that there is something in my room that is about to kill me and I can't stop it, in the moment is it terrifying. It lasts usually between 15-30 minutes.

Has anyone else had these before?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Have you looked into Tourette Syndrome?

----------


## Member11

> Have you looked into Tourette Syndrome?



These events doesn't seem like a tic though.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Hi Jerry.

Sorry you have this issue. Mine didn't happen before bed, it used to happen right after I would fall asleep. I wouldn't be able to tell if I was dreaming or if I had woke up. I was afraid, and thought there was something/someone there also. Doctors labeled it as night terrors, stemming from PTSD. Sometimes I would start screaming and I would shake for sometimes over an hour. I would fall back to sleep out of pure exhaustion. 

Do you have a routine? Are you aware of what you think its is trying to hurt you? Mine was always people. Men to be exact. Once I started putting it all together, and learning where it stemmed from, I was more able to comprehend why it was happening and work on those particular issues. I also had to increase my anxiety med before bed, but that wasn't permanent. Only until it became under control. 

 When you say you cannot see, do you try or is it that you are afraid to look? Use a night light, and if and when you are able to look or see, you will be able to see that there is nothing there. Also, we can tend to become nervous and anxious before going to bed because we already know what is going to happen. Do a walk around, and try to think positive. Before I go to bed, I always pray. Not sure if you pray or not, that is just what helped me. This post was from June, I am hoping that you are feeling better, and hopefully getting to sleep better.

----------


## Member11

> Hi Jerry.
> 
> Sorry you have this issue. Mine didn't happen before bed, it used to happen right after I would fall asleep. I wouldn't be able to tell if I was dreaming or if I had woke up. I was afraid, and thought there was something/someone there also. Doctors labeled it as night terrors, stemming from PTSD. Sometimes I would start screaming and I would shake for sometimes over an hour. I would fall back to sleep out of pure exhaustion. 
> 
> Do you have a routine? Are you aware of what you think its is trying to hurt you? Mine was always people. Men to be exact. Once I started putting it all together, and learning where it stemmed from, I was more able to comprehend why it was happening and work on those particular issues. I also had to increase my anxiety med before bed, but that wasn't permanent. Only until it became under control. 
> 
>  When you say you cannot see, do you try or is it that you are afraid to look? Use a night light, and if and when you are able to look or see, you will be able to see that there is nothing there. Also, we can tend to become nervous and anxious before going to bed because we already know what is going to happen. Do a walk around, and try to think positive. Before I go to bed, I always pray. Not sure if you pray or not, that is just what helped me. This post was from June, I am hoping that you are feeling better, and hopefully getting to sleep better.



I'm sorry to hear about your PTSD  :Hug:  Mine are rarely people, it usually random things like my bed sheets, spider, etc. I know what you mean about falling back to sleep out of pure exhaustion, I usually do that even after 9 hours of sleep. It's really annoying not having the energy to move. I have it with and without my fits so I think it is unrelated. I really need a good sleep routine, but with my pain and my chronic fatigue it is hard to go to sleep and wake up at the same times, but I'll try it again. I do have a night light, I sleep with my laptop on next to me and I use the screen as a night light, I also found having The Simpsons playing on loop on my laptop as I sleep helps controls the fits, which is weird.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Not weird at all, it is comforting to you. ::):

----------

